# Start A Brewery?



## hamstringsally (31/8/10)

not sure if there is a thread on it at all already but was wondering just how difficult it really is to start a tiny brewery? Its one of those questions i ask myself after too many longnecks every saturday after another all grain brew goes down and never really asked anyone the question in the know.
as i can see you need council clearance to produce on certain grounds, government liquor license and food grade license to produce as well.
what else are the must have's just out of curiosity?

cheers

hammo


----------



## fcmcg (31/8/10)

hamstringsally said:


> what else are the must have's just out of curiosity?
> 
> cheers
> 
> hammo


You must have plenty of fementation vessels...easy to brew it but as you know...bit of a time lag to ferment it...
You must have a bucket load of cash too !
Seriously though , one of the guys at my brew club , brews professionally...and he said all he seems to do is clean !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Nick JD (31/8/10)

Buy some FGL shares, much easier way to make money. People love shit beer.


----------



## manticle (31/8/10)

hamstringsally said:


> not sure if there is a thread on it at all already but was wondering just how difficult it really is to start a tiny brewery? Its one of those questions i ask myself after too many longnecks every saturday after another all grain brew goes down and never really asked anyone the question in the know.
> as i can see you need council clearance to produce on certain grounds, government liquor license and food grade license to produce as well.
> what else are the must have's just out of curiosity?
> 
> ...



The Kooinda guys would be your best source of information as they set up their own brewery as an extension of their love for homebrewing. I think most/all involved still have day jobs and only brew one kind of beer at the moment. It is a very good beer though and I've not yet had a bad bottle (unfortunately can't say that about all craft breweries I've tried wares from).


----------



## pbrosnan (31/8/10)

The actual licence to brew ( or "Application for a Licence to manufacture excisable products - alcohol") is available from the ATO. I suggest you download it as it'll give you an insight into what is required. There are of course state and local government regulations to be taken into account but if you don't satisfy the ATO then you can't get anywhere with regard to brewning. The bad news is that you basically have to set the brewery up to make the application (that's why small may not be a bad idea). The good news is the the licence doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Silo Ted (31/8/10)

Pat Casey from Absolute Home Brew is in the process of setting up a small brewery, and has a blog that might give you a bit of an idea on what sort of things to expect. He talks about sourcing the gear, council approvals, and some interesting write ups about tax. Check out the link below, to read about one guys current work in progress doing exactly what youre asking about

http://www.caseysbeer.com.au/


----------



## BrenosBrews (31/8/10)

A few micros started out brewing in other people's breweries & took care of marketing/selling themselves. As Dave from Mountain Goat said at a recent beer thing; it's easy to brew beer, selling it is the hard part. Or something to that effect. That's the avenue I'd go down if I wanted to do it.

Temple have been around for a while brewing at others premises & concentrating on a few styles & are now in the process of opening a brewery themselves.

The Kooinda guys started out as essentially a large homebrew set up in one of their backyards and I believe are also now in the process of trying to start up a "proper" brewery.


----------



## pbrosnan (31/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Pat Casey from Absolute Home Brew is in the process of setting up a small brewery, and has a blog that might give you a bit of an idea on what sort of things to expect. He talks about sourcing the gear, council approvals, and some interesting write ups about tax. Check out the link below, to read about one guys current work in progress doing exactly what youre asking about
> 
> http://www.caseysbeer.com.au/


Just had a look at the Pat Casey blog. I bought my first mash tun off him about 7 years ago. He's certainly taking the big bang approach.


----------



## Silo Ted (31/8/10)

Good on him though, I reckon. It's a huge step to make, but good to follow what's going on as he builds it from the ground up. Regular customers will know that he's getting out of the LHBS game once the brewery is fired up, and it's a bit sad that an all round great bloke wont be my supplier of all things grain in a while. I wish him all the best, and will contimue to follow his progress in the new venture.


----------



## pbrosnan (31/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Good on him though, I reckon. It's a huge step to make, but good to follow what's going on as he builds it from the ground up. Regular customers will know that he's getting out of the LHBS game once the brewery is fired up, and it's a bit sad that an all round great bloke wont be my supplier of all things grain in a while. I wish him all the best, and will contimue to follow his progress in the new venture.


Completely agree. A great asset to the HB community. Still, bloody big step as you say.


----------



## hamstringsally (31/8/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> A few micros started out brewing in other people's breweries & took care of marketing/selling themselves. As Dave from Mountain Goat said at a recent beer thing; it's easy to brew beer, selling it is the hard part. Or something to that effect. That's the avenue I'd go down if I wanted to do it.
> 
> Temple have been around for a while brewing at others premises & concentrating on a few styles & are now in the process of opening a brewery themselves.
> 
> The Kooinda guys started out as essentially a large homebrew set up in one of their backyards and I believe are also now in the process of trying to start up a "proper" brewery.





do you know where would let you make a few brews in their brewery at the start in victoria? i always thought of doing that but didnt know where to start


----------



## scott_penno (31/8/10)

hamstringsally said:


> do you know where would let you make a few brews in their brewery at the start in victoria? i always thought of doing that but didnt know where to start



Keep in mind that if you use someone elses commercial facilities, you're going to have to pay for the ingredients as you brew and also the excise as soon as it's packaged. Or you'll be paying them to brew for you. Either way, it could be a fairly large commitment. 
Paul Mecurio had a bit to say about this in a thread some time in the last few months as I'm fairly sure this is the path he took with his 'Mercs Own' brew. The short of it was that it was a hard way to make a few dollars.

sap. 

Edit: Found link to Paul's post here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&pid=639438


----------



## BrenosBrews (31/8/10)

hamstringsally said:


> do you know where would let you make a few brews in their brewery at the start in victoria? i always thought of doing that but didnt know where to start



Temple's were done at Jamieson mainly I believe & there are a couple of Ballarat brewing course guys also doing a couple there, yet to be released.

I don't know the finer details re: who pays for what etc.


----------



## /// (31/8/10)

Hello ...

Theres always a few things to ask yourself, importantly (and as a man much wiser than myself once said) what do you want to achieve? Is the achievement a hobby-farm business, sea change, market innovator, challenger or dominator? (and the many incantations in-between) Answer these sort of questions and you'll get yourself a long way along the path as it is a set of questions that are self-reflective. Stuff like size, equipment, beer styles dont matter a hoot until you qualify this very question.

The Kooinda boys and similar all stink of conviction. If you have the conviction and all the interests involved share that same conviction and actively share the hard work (not just say they will do it) then it may happen. Beware someone attempting to live the dream and/or use the allure of lots of money to help build that dream, that is danger right there.

Brewing is hard work. Its hard work to make and sell beer. Its a simple fact, and it goes back to the conviction side. 

Beware the nay-sayers;

A) every State has different liquor laws - if you truly want to do it you will work through the process; and
B) every Council has different requirements - if you truly want to do it you will work through the process; and
C) every AHB member had their own opinions - if you truly want to do it you will work through the process; and
D) heaven forbid some AHB member may get it wrong .... god-bless.

The comment about payment when packaged of excise is an individual company thing, not excise or licensing. All excise care is when it goes outside the defined bonded area, State licensing would not know or care!

Scotty


----------



## King Brown (31/8/10)

Considered enrolling in a brewing course at university? I think, hypothetically if I was gonna make the venture I'd probably want to start out by learning how to brew on a professional level. You would probably learn about the business end of things, though someone who's done this would be a better source for information.


----------



## Silo Ted (31/8/10)

> Considered enrolling in a brewing course at university? I think, hypothetically if I was gonna make the venture I'd probably want to start out by learning how to brew on a professional level. You would probably learn about the business end of things, though someone who's done this would be a better source for information.



A marketing degree would be more handy if you were the primary investor. There's no doubt that dozens of AHB members could step into a micro as the head brewer, no formal qualifications but priceless practical experience, and produce a range of highly regarded beers, but actually selling the stuff to a small target audience is the tough part. 



> Is the achievement a hobby-farm business, sea change, market innovator, challenger or dominator?



In the context of this discussion, dominator isnt going to happen. Any single micro will never knock the big boys off their perch, because their product is catering to a habit-driven majority. The collective micro scene might make a wee dent in the national market share, but sadly it is still small fish. James Squire has slowly been making some inroads into the aussie psych but most of the growth could be attributed to the post buyout brand that has a big marketing budget. Use some clever marketing, make it seem progressive with one off releases, and sit the brand against indie micros in Dan Murpheys. We know who's going to lose the battle.


----------



## alowen474 (1/9/10)

Many of us have researched this topic to great extent.
When preparing your plan, when you estimate your costs and double them. When you predict your return, halve it.

To get started, you need a DA, there is a few grand there with building inspection and waste management plan requirements.
The producers license if you are regional is a mere $500, but you can't get it without your approved DA.

Now you have to get your construction cert from council (another thousand) and build your brewery (as much as you want to spend).
Once you have your brewery built and council approved you apply to the ATO for your manufacture licence. This is free, as they get your excise before you sell your beer.
Then you need to package and sell your beer. Isn't that the easy bit? No!!

Pretty easy really and it only takes acouple of years.

Oh yeah, and do a course of some description. that will give you more credibility than just life experience.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/9/10)

beerforal said:


> To get started, you need a DA, there is a few grand there with building inspection and waste management plan requirements.
> The producers license if you are regional is a mere $500, but you can't get it without your approved DA.


Silly question, please excuse my ignorance, but what is a "DA"?


----------



## Fents (1/9/10)

/// said:


> Hello ...
> 
> Theres always a few things to ask yourself, importantly (and as a man much wiser than myself once said) what do you want to achieve? Is the achievement a hobby-farm business, sea change, market innovator, challenger or dominator? (and the many incantations in-between) Answer these sort of questions and you'll get yourself a long way along the path as it is a set of questions that are self-reflective. Stuff like size, equipment, beer styles dont matter a hoot until you qualify this very question.
> 
> ...



listen to scotty he knows!

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Swizzle (1/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Silly question, please excuse my ignorance, but what is a "DA"?




Development Application would be my guess, different names in different States. Planning Approval in Tas.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/9/10)

Swizzle said:


> Development Application would be my guess, different names in different States. Planning Approval in Tas.


D'oh!

Thanks, need coffee.


----------



## Mercs Own (1/9/10)

One of the biggest problems to creating your own brewery - although it only applies if you want to be a brew pub eatery - is council. They do not understand what a brew pub is, what it does, how it can benefit the community on many level - employment/tourism etc I would like to create a brew pub resturant like they have in the States and Canada. I would like it to be in the main street amongst the shope, cafes, resturant and bakeries so that people shopping, doing their banking or poping off the news agents to buy their lotto ticket can pop in for a hand crafted ale and maybe a burger or some tapas. Locals could come down for a liesurely lunch with business clients or Mum, Dad and the kids could drop by for dinner or just mum and dad for a drink and some nibbles for a bit of time out.

Anyway you get he picture but council dont. You see if you take grain and turn it into beer it is called manufactering and you cannot manufacture in a commercial zone you can only do that in an industrial zone. Mind you if you take grain and make bread then that is not considered manufacturing and you are allowed to set up your bakery in the main street - there are three in my local main street but no brew pub. So if you want to have a brewery with a bar and maybe serve up some type of good food then you have to set up in an industrial area next door to a panel beater and an earth moving hire company and hope that people once they have bought their bread down in the main street will jump in the car and drive out of twon to your place for a beer and some tapas. That is if the council will allow you to open on the given day someone decides to drive over to your place.

Doesnt make sense does it? They will stay in town and go to a resturant that makes (manufactures) their own pizza dough, tops it with some lovely locally made (manufactured) ingredients, cook it in their wood fired oven and serve it with a locally made imported and oxidised pilsner.

Setting up a brewery that predominantly makes and packages bottled beer seems to be working for some people and yes is really hard work and being allowed to open two days a week allows them to make some cream but why must they be hiden away in an industrial estate and why cant they be open seven dats a week if they choose. Why cant we be loud and proud in the main street offering a unique product along with great food and great service?

After all turning grain into beer really is a process of cooking just like what the bakery and the resturants do.

Okay off my soap box.....well almost... having a location in a commercial environment actually means that all the hard work might actually pay off as well as give boutique hand crafted beer the sort of profile it should be given.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/9/10)

Mercs Own said:


> One of the biggest problems to creating your own brewery - although it only applies if you want to be a brew pub eatery - is council. They do not understand what a brew pub is, what it does, how it can benefit the community on many level - employment/tourism etc I would like to create a brew pub resturant like they have in the States and Canada. I would like it to be in the main street amongst the shope, cafes, resturant and bakeries so that people shopping, doing their banking or poping off the news agents to buy their lotto ticket can pop in for a hand crafted ale and maybe a burger or some tapas. Locals could come down for a liesurely lunch with business clients or Mum, Dad and the kids could drop by for dinner or just mum and dad for a drink and some nibbles for a bit of time out.
> 
> Anyway you get he picture but council dont. You see if you take grain and turn it into beer it is called manufactering and you cannot manufacture in a commercial zone you can only do that in an industrial zone. Mind you if you take grain and make bread then that is not considered manufacturing and you are allowed to set up your bakery in the main street - there are three in my local main street but no brew pub. So if you want to have a brewery with a bar and maybe serve up some type of good food then you have to set up in an industrial area next door to a panel beater and an earth moving hire company and hope that people once they have bought their bread down in the main street will jump in the car and drive out of twon to your place for a beer and some tapas. That is if the council will allow you to open on the given day someone decides to drive over to your place.
> 
> ...


Interesting insights, thanks Merc.

Is it on a council-by-council basis? Wonder how True South got around these issues? Possibly Bayside Council is a little more open minded than some others.


----------



## Mercs Own (1/9/10)

My understanding is they had more than their fair share of problems on many fronts but regarding actually getting a brewery/pub licence for that spot there is a story that an Inn once stood there and therefore as it had been a place where alcohol had been served and a licence permitted the precedence was set.

Councils do differ and I hope they can be lobbied.


----------



## WSC (1/9/10)

On the topic of starting a brewery I would be interested in the following info sources:

Where do you get data on how much beer is produced, who produces it etc.
# of large and small breweries by state.
What are the major industry barriers, like getting taps/distribution
Should you sell your own product or get a distributor.

I looking for the industry/business data on operating a brewery and selling beer.

I can't find much info, especially that shows data that includes craft beer.

There is a bit in the US but not much and nothing on Australia.

This is a must read if you are thinking about starting anything.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2010/08/the-ec...obrewing-redux/


----------



## Shed101 (1/9/10)

The best people to speak to are the guys and girls who've generally risked virtually everything to have a go at doing this.

I've talked to a fair few in the past, in several different states. By and large these guys are supportive of each other, and always happy to discuss the difficulties of setting up a brewery. Obviously they want more and more people interested in craft beer, more breweries makes a stronger industry ... and with any luck a better chance of removing barriers to set-up, and the stranglehold of the big boys.

In relation to the planning regulations the laws vary from place to place. I can assure you, it's not just because some states have more people interested in good beer that there are more craft breweries :icon_cheers: 



WSC said:


> On the topic of starting a brewery I would be interested in the following info sources:
> 
> Where do you get data on how much beer is produced, who produces it etc.
> # of large and small breweries by state.
> ...


----------



## WSC (1/9/10)

+1 on the above.

Everyone I have spoken to that is in the industry has been very helpful and forth coming with info.


----------



## HoppingMad (1/9/10)

King Brown said:


> Considered enrolling in a brewing course at university? I think, hypothetically if I was gonna make the venture I'd probably want to start out by learning how to brew on a professional level. You would probably learn about the business end of things, though someone who's done this would be a better source for information.



This is good advice. If you look at one of the successes in Vic (other than Kooi) you'd be looking towards Cam & Dave at Mountain Goat. They did the Ballarat course I believe (or one of them did), then learnt the ropes at Grand Ridge making their beer out there with Eric. Grand Ridge allowed them to use a couple of vessels for their earliest batches of Hightail Ale, before they headed off to go it alone. Temple are the same with Jamiesons, and a bunch of guys also do it with a contract brewer in Rutherglen (Red Duck anyone?).

If you look at Alpha Queen, it is contract brewed out of Geelong and selling very well in Vic. The guy is a homebrewer of several years, and took this route as it is cheaper and you can skip most of the regulatory lessons (that most of the naysayers here will rabbit on about) while you find your feet. Really nice beer they have too.

So in my opinion a course, coupled with learning on commercial gear is the way to go. It's a path that others have shown works. At the very least learn the ropes on big commercial gear because you'll have to do it sometime if you're serious. And yep marketing is fine, but if you have a financial backer you can pay someone to do that. Get your expertise and product right first - then try it out on the masses and make sure it's right. You get one shot at it, or your name is mud. Kooinda are a good example. Great product, and all they have done marketing-wise is design a website, a beer label and a flyer and pounded the pavement like crazy selling the stuff. They also got some good advice on setting up from consultants and experts, rather than pretending they could do it all at once. 

A bit of sweat and detirmination, and a willingness to learn a few lessons will get you a long way.

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (1/9/10)

everyone in this industry is so helpfull its not funny.

seriously tho think with your head "do i really want to start a brewery" as opposed to thinking with your heart "love brewing really want to open a brewery".

You need money and a shedload of it unless you have someone on your side who is a fabricator and can make your system from scratch.

Plan - you need a business plan, brewery plan, site plans, christ you need a plan just to plan all those plans.

Marketing - Logo's, labels, box's, six pack's, websites, designers

Sourcing Equipment - Chinese brewery? Buy a defunct brewey? Build your own? Equipment does not come cheap, you have to source it all then have somewhere to put it.

Property - better find a big factory to house your brewery, dont forget you will be paying rent (dead) money whilst setting about (about 6-12 months), hows that shedload of cash looking?

Government / Council - ABN's, registering business, Excise License, Liquor License, Police checks, Coucil approval, food safety and so much more.

Calibration - Gotta have all those tanks calibrated in Litres before you can use em.

Stress - got grey hairs yet? cause you will soon. I've done alot of "big" things in my life but setting up a brewery is by far the biggest stress - knowing that you have to get beer out that door just to pay rent and assoc costs is mind numbing. More sleepless nights than i care to remember. 

What i have listed above is only half of it. We at Kooinda are very lucky in the sense that we were able to break into the market from our residential brewery where we paid no rent. Also we have FIVE guys who are so passionate about their craft that we all do this OUTSIDE our normal jobs.

Happy to discuss anything with anyone in person it just all gets a bit to much to type.


----------



## Fents (1/9/10)

and after that raggady ann post i will say this - nothing in the world beats mashing in and brewing on your own BIG system. the smells, the sounds.

the prize at then end is when you get random people coming up to you and telling you how good your beer is or getting props from the goat boys etc....it just makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## HoppingMad (1/9/10)

Er... yep... there is a bit more to what Kooi's marketing than my earlier post let on after that post from Fents! Stand corrected  . 

Full of admiration for all these guys. Every craftbrewer and micro good or bad. These guys are the ones that have coconuts big enough to put it all on the line. Imagine how bland our local beer scene would be if every person considering starting up a brewery said "Nah, that's too hard."

Hopper.


----------



## reviled (1/9/10)

Fents said:


> everyone in this industry is so helpfull its not funny.
> 
> seriously tho think with your head "do i really want to start a brewery" as opposed to thinking with your heart "love brewing really want to open a brewery".
> 
> ...




That is an awesome post mate!! Wheres the clapping icon when you need it?


----------



## Fents (1/9/10)

reviled said:


> That is an awesome post mate!! Wheres the clapping icon when you need it?



have a couple kooi icon's instead :drinks: :kooi:


----------



## WSC (1/9/10)

Fents said:


> have a couple kooi icon's instead :drinks: :kooi:



 marketing is a 24/7 job!!!!!


----------



## Fents (1/9/10)

WSC said:


> marketing is a 24/7 job!!!!!



build it and they will come.


----------



## /// (1/9/10)

I dunno know if i agree with the line of building the Taj Mahal, there are plenty that have done this and have been successful and failed. Its an easy statement to make but a hard bet to pull off.

There is a distinct correlation between why there are so many micro's in the US and why so many are brew pubs. In my now 3rd start up (ones just come out of VA and the other is an example on how to loose money by shear stupidity), the last and final start-up is the only one to control sales of the product at the tap. Sure, we have a small number of other pubs taps, and have a sale force about to start in trade, but the primary boat floating the beer company is through the pub. The only person I argue with for supply is myself as the brewer/cellarman, i aint going to screw myself for a good price, discounts, freebies, deals or other brand (and soul) destroying action. If you cannot do things on your own terms and control your final point of sale, your in for a tough ride I reckon.

The cost of equipment is superfluous really though. It matters little, if you cannot sell and support the sales effort then your a goose already half cooked. As many of us show on this forum, for $50 or $100 bucks you can kit your self out with equipment to make great tasting beer, why spend half a $mill? But once any beer is made how will you sell it? That is the important Q.

Scotty


----------



## boriskane (2/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> A marketing degree would be more handy if you were the primary investor.



what they teach you in a marketing degree=know the people you want to sell the product to

(as a current student) it feels like a giant waste of time (and eventual money) for common sense.

all i know is that the if i try to start a business ill be opening up all my text books searching for a 'how to _____'


----------



## Hatchy (2/9/10)

I've got nothing to contribute to this thread except to say that it's good to see a thread with a "there's some logistical issues if you want to own a micro" theme rather than the "you'll never get it off the ground & go broke in the process" theme that I've seen in previous threads on here. I've come to the conclusion that if I was going to be a rockstar or a professional athlete then it would've happened by now. Brewing seems like it could be a way to do something for a living that I love.

I can't remember if it was this thread or a different one where someone mentioned that they'd spoken to a brewer from a micro & got told that it mainly involves cleaning. I'd be surprised if that wasn't the case. A pretty high percentage of brewing at home is cleaning & I can't imagine that changing because there's more beer being brewed. If anyone is looking into opening a micro (or any other small business) for glamour & instant profit then rockstar/athlete is likely to be a better plan.

As far as the gear required to get started, who has seen what Nels & Simon brew their one keg wonders with at Brewboys? They've brewed some of the nicest beers I've drunk with a couple of (legally acquired) kegs & a 3 ring burner. Admittedly they do have 2 1000L stainless conical fermenters there for the beers that they sell offsite but they brew saleable beer using gear that many home brewers on here would consider primitive. Speaking from a position of pure ignorance I'd suggest that you'd want to look into a business plan before you worry about getting yr hands on several thousand dollars worth of brewbling but Fents or someone else would know better.

Edit: I read that post after posting & LOL! Sig change, here we come.

"I've got nothing to contribute BUT ........... blah blah ........... blah .......blah........ etc....."


----------



## matthendry (2/9/10)

Hi Merc I live down the street from your sister in the US ( Its good to chat with another Aussie ) and Ive been investigating the possibility of setting up a small microbrewery in Vermont eventually .We are also growing a small amount of hops on the farm I live on . Its not easy in Australia to sell beer at a commercial level unless you own a brew pub or have a innovative business model like Brewtopia who I did some consulting for and convinced that selling beer online was the way to go .

In Vermont you can obtain a Farmers Market licence so you can sell beer and wine at the local producers market you can also sell direct from your brewery with a class 2 licence similar to what supermarkets and convenience stores have to sell beer .The catch is you cant self distribute , you need to do that through a liceenced distributor but direct sales and the farmers market licence should be all you need if you are a tiny brewery. The local ,state and federal governments are reasonably friendly to nano-breweies so this make a huge difference .So here in the US a nano-brewery can be set up on a residential property with local,state and federal aproval with about $50,000 startup capital and nano-breweries are popping up all over the country as small businesses . 

It might take a legislative change for the laws be more reasonable and maybe you have to go that route before it becomes easier to start a nano-brewery in Australia .Not that it cant be done in Australia, Bob Westler started up the Harbour beer Company in his rented Laundry on a 3 tier high end homebrew system back in the late 90s .

The Great Nanobrewery List: From CA to MA.
http://hessbrewing.blogspot.com/2009/11/na...ies-in-usa.html


----------



## [email protected] (4/9/10)

Interesting thread. I myself am currently going through the process of opening my own brewery. For the last 6 months ive been researching and writing my business plan and believe me it hasn't been easy. I'm currently in Canada and will be heading to the USA for more research. I've lined up visits with a number of breweries to get some ideas and find out what issues and problems they have or had while starting up. I'm also here to check out potential brewing equipment for the brewhouse both new and secondhand but everyone I have spoken to suggests to go new.
The best help I have received is from other breweries whom are more then willing to help as well as brewery consultants.
As soon as I return from the USA I'll be having my pre DA meeting with the council then soon after will be submitting my DA. Then the waiting begins as it'll be a number of months for the DA then at least 6 months for the manufacturing and commissioning for the brewhouse.
You can follow my progress on my blog or on facebook 

http://www.sixstringbrewing.com.au
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Six-String-B...121901417842382


----------



## Mercs Own (4/9/10)

slagster said:


> Interesting thread. I myself am currently going through the process of opening my own brewery. For the last 6 months ive been researching and writing my business plan and believe me it hasn't been easy. I'm currently in Canada and will be heading to the USA for more research. I've lined up visits with a number of breweries to get some ideas and find out what issues and problems they have or had while starting up. I'm also here to check out potential brewing equipment for the brewhouse both new and secondhand but everyone I have spoken to suggests to go new.
> The best help I have received is from other breweries whom are more then willing to help as well as brewery consultants.
> As soon as I return from the USA I'll be having my pre DA meeting with the council then soon after will be submitting my DA. Then the waiting begins as it'll be a number of months for the DA then at least 6 months for the manufacturing and commissioning for the brewhouse.
> You can follow my progress on my blog or on facebook
> ...



Where are you setting up? What style of place ie brew pub or just brewery? Ever go to the Dix in Vancouver? Good venue, good beer - it closed recently sadly but the brewery may still be up for sale. Maybe I should have looked at your links before I replied! Good luck with it all some how I am thinking it would be easier to do this in the USA or Canada as there are far more brew pubs in operation over there and most of them are in main streets!

edit: now I have read your blog I see that you are doing it in OZ the way your post read you were doing it in Canada or the way I read your post :huh:


----------



## Screwtop (4/9/10)

WSC said:


> marketing is a 24/7 job!!!!!






Fents said:


> build it and they will come.




Unfortunately they won't without matketing. It's hard to sell a secret :icon_cheers: 

Screwy


----------



## [email protected] (4/9/10)

Mercs Own said:


> Where are you setting up? What style of place ie brew pub or just brewery? Ever go to the Dix in Vancouver? Good venue, good beer - it closed recently sadly but the brewery may still be up for sale. Maybe I should have looked at your links before I replied! Good luck with it all some how I am thinking it would be easier to do this in the USA or Canada as there are far more brew pubs in operation over there and most of them are in main streets!
> 
> edit: now I have read your blog I see that you are doing it in OZ the way your post read you were doing it in Canada or the way I read your post :huh:



If all goes to plan the venue will be on the central coast of NSW near Gosford. For the chosen premises it's going to be more of a small production brewery set on the grounds of a tourist destination and will just have a tap room but if I can also get a hold of the cafe that is on the same site I'll serve basic food for breakfast, morning tea, lunch and afternoon tea.
Sorry I reread my post and can see your confusion, I'm over in the USA to look at brewery equipment to bring back to Australia. I haven't come across many micro's on the east coast of Canada as yet but have a few lined up in Montreal and Quebec.


----------



## Pat Casey (15/9/10)

I was thinking of adding a "How to start a brewery" page to my blog later on, closer to start up. It would be more credible. However, given this thread and traffic to the blog as a result I have started the page already. It's a work in progress but I hope to cover a topic every couple of days. Two topics have been completed.

Thank you also to a couple of people for some generous comments at the start of this thread.

Pat

Casey's Beer How to start a brewery
Absolute Homebrew


----------



## Siborg (16/9/10)

Pat Casey said:


> I was thinking of adding a "How to start a brewery" page to my blog later on, closer to start up. It would be more credible. However, given this thread and traffic to the blog as a result I have started the page already. It's a work in progress but I hope to cover a topic every couple of days. Two topics have been completed.
> 
> Thank you also to a couple of people for some generous comments at the start of this thread.
> 
> ...


Just had a read through. Very interesting. Look forward to reading some more.


----------



## WSC (16/9/10)

Based on rough costings I have done you would want to get this sorted before you look at becoming a millionaire beer baron.

http://fairgocraftbeer.com.au/

Without this it is a very hard slog.

Couple excise issue's with distribution challenges and I reckon the lowest risk business model is a brewpub (can brew on premise or off)...but then you need a kitchen and experince in running a food business. Then you control as much as possible.


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/10)

WSC said:


> Based on rough costings I have done you would want to get this sorted before you look at becoming a millionaire beer baron.
> 
> http://fairgocraftbeer.com.au/
> 
> ...



Maybe we need to become Pirate Brewers and make excise walk the plank. Brew on barges in international waters harr harr me mateys! :lol: 

The only bummer is that all our customers are landlubbers. D'oh!

Hopper.


----------



## WSC (16/9/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Maybe we need to become Pirate Brewers and make excise walk the plank. Brew on barges in international waters harr harr me mateys! :lol:
> 
> The only bummer is that all our customers are landlubbers. D'oh!
> 
> Hopper.



As home brewers we are pirate brewers!!!!!

Forget going pro and just supply your mates with beers, share the love, work boring day jobs that allow you to sit on AHB and formulate beers!!!!


----------



## Siborg (16/9/10)

WSC said:


> work boring day jobs that allow you to sit on AHB and formulate beers!!!!


And dream of an interesting job at a brewery... or, better yet, your own!


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

Siborg said:


> And dream of an interesting job at a brewery... or, better yet, your own!


Or building a boat/brewery.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/9/10)

Mercs Own said:


> Where are you setting up? What style of place ie brew pub or just brewery? Ever go to the Dix in Vancouver? Good venue, good beer - it closed recently sadly but the brewery may still be up for sale. Maybe I should have looked at your links before I replied! Good luck with it all some how I am thinking it would be easier to do this in the USA or Canada as there are far more brew pubs in operation over there and most of them are in main streets!
> 
> edit: now I have read your blog I see that you are doing it in OZ the way your post read you were doing it in Canada or the way I read your post :huh:



I loved Dix!!! Best pub I've ever been to in the world.

It's a shame it shut down but it was part of a chain owned by the one guy and they have another one two blocks away. Hopefully the staff from Dix were retained because they were great guys.


----------



## Siborg (16/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I loved Dix!!!




Sorry, but LOL :lol:


----------



## Mercs Own (16/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I loved Dix!!! Best pub I've ever been to in the world.
> 
> It's a shame it shut down but it was part of a chain owned by the one guy and they have another one two blocks away. Hopefully the staff from Dix were retained because they were great guys.



Owned by the Mark James group - Yale Town was the one about ten minutes walk from the Dix. They still own 5 brew pubs - living the dream.



Siborg said:


> Sorry, but LOL :lol:



Walked into that one Mark - better you than me :icon_cheers: 

A mate of mine who always wanted his own brewery now has one and often laments the amount of constant work he needs to put in - nothing too romantic about that! He is a one man band at the moment so that does make it hard. He is also selling everything he can make which is a pretty good place to be.


----------



## felten (16/9/10)

Did you visit the restaurants as well? 

I've never had dicks, but my yanks friends enjoy it.


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/10)

Looky here!

All right just found something that might be of interest to someone, and relevant to this thread methinks. Seems cheaper than the average. 
And you'd be paying for it in Kiwi Pesos. All you'd need to do would be to pack it in some containers - but I guess if 2Brothers Brewery in Vic can get a 
microbrewery across from Times Square New York, then this should be a pinch.

Kiwi Brewery 1200L Setup now selling

The catch - You'd want to check carefully that the gear has been unaffected by the recent earthquake - it's in Christchurch, New Zealand.

Hopper.


----------

